# Hopefully Im A New Outbacker! But Have Questions



## bowhunter2819 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey all i am waiting for loan approval on a 2011 Outback 270BHS for my expanding family. My question to you all would be of the awnings. They have electric awnings on them, but are they of the adjustable type or fixed. I hope someone can answer my question. Also are there any reoccurring problems I should watch for? Thanks ahead of time


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

When they first came out they were fixed length, now all have adjustable arms.


----------



## bowhunter2819 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for that info! absolutely love the trailer just need that bank signoff on it


----------



## bowhunter2819 (Apr 27, 2011)

Pulled the trigger she's all mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PA Outbackers (Oct 19, 2010)

Enjoy the trailer


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Congratulations on the new purchase.

They tell you the awnings are self dumping, but I've found it best to lower and lock one end so it drains. It takes a fair amount of water puddled on the awning, to compress the springs to dump. I was afraid the fabric would stretch over time. I also learned the hard way that the awning can dump just as you walk under it.


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

And don't forget the Outbackers unwritten rule WE NEED PICTURES!


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

duggy said:


> Congratulations on the new purchase.
> 
> They tell you the awnings are self dumping, but I've found it best to lower and lock one end so it drains. It takes a fair amount of water puddled on the awning, to compress the springs to dump. I was afraid the fabric would stretch over time. I also learned the hard way that the awning can dump just as you walk under it.


That would have been a Kodak moment!!


----------



## beth323 (Jul 28, 2010)

Love the awning, I can open and close it when dh is not there. Duggy, Is that what they mean by "outside shower"? LOL


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Congrats, new Outbacker! I hope you have many, many great times in it. Now, where are those pictures?


----------



## bowhunter2819 (Apr 27, 2011)

Will post the pics on wensday when i pick it up from the dealer. They're doing a good prep and clean before PDI


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

bowhunter2819 said:


> Will post the pics on wensday when i pick it up from the dealer. They're doing a good prep and clean before PDI


Do you have your own PDI? If not, you should. You can grab mine from the link in my sig file. Go to my page and scroll to the bottom and you will see the link for my PDI. Hope it helps.


----------



## bowhunter2819 (Apr 27, 2011)

Already borrowed it from you. will return it when I complete it! lol Thanks


----------



## bowhunter2819 (Apr 27, 2011)

New unit home finally!!!! Cant wait to hit the road with it


----------



## Partsman Ed (Aug 26, 2008)

Beautiful looking trailer, enjoy it.


----------

